# Sticky  Shoot threads



## tjandy

Shoots threads and club schedule threads do not belong in the 3d forum. Please place your shoot thread in the Regional or State forum that applies.


----------



## tjandy

Please use the new sub forum for your 3d shoot schedules.

Thanks


----------

